# Anybody feeding FD Mysis to their trophs?



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys:

Just got a colony of Kaybeyeye juvies and am slowing warming them up to a new food routine. So far they are getting NLS growth and Spuralina flakes in the morning, and a combo of Omega veggie and Spurilina in the evening. I want to add freeze dried Mysis to their diet either 2 or 3 times a week. Ad Konings seems to recommend Mysis for Trophs but I can't recall anyone on a forum using it.

So, anyone feeding Mysis to their colonies? Any problems?

pete


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

I wouldn't chance it. If you haven't had bloat yet, why add something? I am even considering staying away from Dainichi Veggie FX because of the shrimp content compared to the Dainichi Veggie Deluxe, which doesn't have it. The shrimp helps the red but a lot of posters stress don't mess with it if it ain't broken.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

BrownBullHead uses mysis shrimp on a regular basis with his tropheus. I'm sure he'll be adding his info here.


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

Mine get mysis once every week to 2 weeks. There is a particular brand that I prefer to use and not just anything off the shelf. I can try to get you the name later if you are interested.

I unthaw a large amount before hand, and feed enough with tweezers. I know the tweezers sound anal but it works, and allows me to do a better visual measurement. The eat it all within a few seconds.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

katytropheus said:


> I wouldn't chance it. If you haven't had bloat yet, why add something? I am even considering staying away from Dainichi Veggie FX because of the shrimp content compared to the Dainichi Veggie Deluxe, which doesn't have it. The shrimp helps the red but a lot of posters stress don't mess with it if it ain't broken.


Nothing wrong with veggie FX! Been using it for a long while now with no problems! I also know guys who feed their trophs brine shrimp. Personally I would not do it, but it seems to work for them...


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

I would not go the brine shrimp route - mysis is larger.


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Ad Konings (aka Mr Cichlid himeself) suggests that the shells on Mysis are tough on the digestive track and therefore not easily digested. That's the difference between Mysis and Brine, I think, as the Brine is soft and mushy.

Curious to here from those that use it and see how often and how much they feed.

pete


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't chance it with either brine shrimp or mysis.

NLS/Dainichi works for me and my fishes. Until proven other wishes I'm to scared to feed them anything else.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I use mysis :thumb:

The most I feed them mysis is twice a week. But, 90% it's only once a week. I've fed different brands over the years. There is a new one out that tangs go crazy for and it doesn't have a lot of water ( I'll see if I can look up the name... not remembering it right now).The biggest thing I look for is the amount of water in the product. I don't like paying for water :wink:


----------



## Jorsay (Jul 14, 2008)

I have five nearly adult bembas in a tang tank with fronts, nkambe, leleupi, brichardi, julies ect..., so I wanted to feed brine or mysis. I fed them spirulina brine shrimp and flake spirulina every single day for over 6 months with no problem. At first I tried to distract the trophs from the brine shrimp. That was hopeless, so I gave up and let them chow down.

Lately, I feed them mysis and flake spirulina every day. My understanding is that they just need fiber to push the food through. I look for brine shrimp with the greatest raito of fiber to protein and fat. I think that the flake spirunlina adds to the roughage.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I am not currently feeding Mysis, as all my "colonies" are now 2" juvies; I sold my only adult colony last week. However, as NorthShore alluded to, I was feeding Mysis frequently; sometimes up to 3 times per week, to Duboisi Karilani, with no observable side effects. I agree with those who fed Mysis.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

BrownBullhead said:


> I am not currently feeding Mysis, as all my "colonies" are now 2" juvies; I sold my only adult colony last week. However, as NorthShore alluded to, I was feeding Mysis frequently; sometimes up to 3 times per week, to Duboisi Karilani, with no observable side effects. I agree with those who fed Mysis.


Let it be known that I was referencing Hikari "frozen" Mysis, not "Freeze Dried," which is what the original poster asked about. I failed to interpret the "FD" acronym when I posted my previous reply.


----------



## Bettacreek (Mar 22, 2008)

I wouldn't chance it. I'm so strict with the new tropheus' diet, that they currently only have three items in their diets. Most of the "veggie" and "spirulina" diets have mostly meat proteins. I use a PURE veggie flake (has vitamins/minerals), a PURE spirulina flake and romaine lettuce. I've found that even the "algae" tabs and wafers are mainly meat based.


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

BrownBullhead said:


> BrownBullhead said:
> 
> 
> > I am not currently feeding Mysis, as all my "colonies" are now 2" juvies; I sold my only adult colony last week. However, as NorthShore alluded to, I was feeding Mysis frequently; sometimes up to 3 times per week, to Duboisi Karilani, with no observable side effects. I agree with those who fed Mysis.
> ...


Ooops, I did not realize FD stood for freeze dried either. Sorry. Frozen only and frozen-wise, I feed Piscine Energetics PE Mysis.


----------

